# Which DM humidor?



## jfbran22 (Nov 7, 2008)

Should I purchase a the daniel marshall 30150 or the the 20165, the 20165 is 75 dollars less than the 30150. Anyone that has any advice would be much appreciated. Thanks again

Jamie


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Buy the largest you can afford. 

:2


----------



## jfbran22 (Nov 7, 2008)

I have not slid down the slope yet....I am not planning onto either but Im sure thats what they all say.


----------



## blckthree (Jan 19, 2008)

jfbran22 said:


> I have not slid down the slope yet....I am not planning onto either but Im sure thats what they all say.


That's what they all say.

Are you buying a new DM or one of their "Private Stock" slightly blemished at a reduced price?

I found myself asking the same question a few months ago, I was puzzling over the same two humidors. In the end, I couldn't pull the trigger for the Daniel Marshall at around $500 if I remember correctly and instead got a Diamond Crown in Rosewood for $354 from Bonita Smoke Shop and have been quite happy with it. My only regret, that it doesn't have a tray to make organizing easier.










Here's a look at the inside. 









Good luck whatever your choice. Oh, and buy the biggest one you can afford.

Mike :ss


----------



## jfbran22 (Nov 7, 2008)

Yea I was looking at one from their DM sale. I also was thinking of purchasing the DM chess set cause its such a beautiful piece. The 30150 has a tray the 20165 does not. I was also thinking of a diamond crown but like the looks of the DM a little more. Its such a tough call. They are giving me a really good deal on both pieces and throwing in a few smokes.


----------



## blckthree (Jan 19, 2008)

jfbran22 said:


> Yea I was looking at one from their DM sale. I also was thinking of purchasing the DM chess set cause its such a beautiful piece. The 30150 has a tray the 20165 does not. I was also thinking of a diamond crown but like the looks of the DM a little more. Its such a tough call. They are giving me a really good deal on both pieces and throwing in a few smokes.


Yeah, they kept trying to sweeten the pot to buy the DM, I think that is what chased me away.

Either one should be a good one, just whatever you prefer.

Mike :ss


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

Go with the cheapest then use the extra to buy a cooler. You'll end up there anyway:tu


----------



## HOPHEAD (Oct 29, 2008)

Check out the Savoy humidors made by Ashton. They are a very good value. A 150 count runs about $300.00. 100 count boxes are about $220.00 or so.

I have two Savoys. An x-large and a medium (50 count). They are both really nice. They seal well and hold the humidity steady.

Some people elect to use multiple humidors intead of something like a cooler.


----------

